# help with labels



## MikeW (Mar 16, 2009)

Help!
I am a new winemaker and have just started bottling a few kits. I want to have a really top quality finished product. Not only quality in taste but quality in appearance.Please help with advice on quality labels that i can make andsoftware program.Also inkjet or laser?
Mike


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2009)

I make pretty good labels with an inkjet but laser is the way to go, just a little to pricey for me. Photoshop is the best program for doing this but is expensive and hard to figure out IMO, I bought a digital camara and it came with Microsoft Picture It 2000 which is very easy to use and does a great job. Here is a free online program you can play around with that works pretty good and you can save the labels to your computer when done. This site was brought to our attention from Joan, 1 of our resident label pros with awards to prove it! Dont know why it isnt a link but copy and paste it into your browser.

http://sumopaint.com/web/


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 17, 2009)

*MikeW.*


*Welcome to the Forum. I have always used PrintShop. It is very easy and not expensive. I'm sure there are more updated versions than the one I have but it works for me. I have made so many labels. I browse images from the internet, sometimes I use Art.com or All posters.com and look by subject, save them, then insert them into my labels. I've used digital pictures I have taken too. Laser is the way to go. Professional quality prints. Sometimes I spray the labels with polyurethene and it gives them a nice sheen. Good luck. There are lots of programs out there. Bottled White Zin this weekend.*


*Have fun..............Ramona*


----------



## cb_Sadie (Mar 17, 2009)

Ramona, I have been looking at some of the label that you make and I think they are great. You are very talented. I have never used a program like print shop or any of them. I checked out sumopaint.com but I did not have a clue what to do. I need to get a program with a book. Itall seems very complicated to me. At least for right now.

Cyndy


----------



## ASAI (Mar 17, 2009)

Ramona-Nice label, you do such a great job.
A long time ago, You, (I believe), posted more specific info on the polyurethene spray. Would you please update again, for the Craft Impaired



. I think you gave a actual name before. When you use and when not. I have overprinted some factory, (WE) labels and noticed a smear tendency for about a day. Do you spray before on the bottle or after? How long to let it dry? ETC?


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2009)

I also use Print Shop. After I print ONE sheet I take it to Staples. Just get reg color copies. The ink will not run. Cut them out and use a glue stick to adhear them to the bottle. Real easy to remove.


----------



## ASAI (Mar 17, 2009)

tepe said:


> I also use Print Shop. After I print ONE sheet I take it to Staples. Just get reg color copies. The ink will not run. Cut them out and use a glue stick to adhear them to the bottle. Real easy to remove.




Thanks, Tepe. That sounds like a really great idea.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 18, 2009)

ASAI, 


Thank You. I use any polyurethene spray that you can get at Walmart, Lowes, etc. I use the gloss, I think you can get it in Matte and Satin finish too. When I print my labels on regular computer paper I spray them before cutting them out. They look kind of wet but don't worry about that. They will dry pretty fast...in the time I am bottling...then they are ready to cut out and glue stick on. It seems to bring out the colors more and I think it really is helpful for those who use and injet printer since the colors are not as vivid as the laser printer produces. I just take my pages out side (if not windy) or in the garage and spray hoizontally and vertically until I get an even coat on them and sometimes I spay a second coat. Hope this helps..............Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Cyndy,


Thank you. I have a book with my Print Shop but it is easier for me to punch buttons and go trial and error. If all else fails then I'll read the directions !! I'm going to check out the sumopaint and see if I might use it. Thanks..............Ramona


----------



## ASAI (Mar 18, 2009)

rgecaprock said:


> ASAI,
> 
> 
> Thank You. I use any polyurethene spray that you can get at Walmart, Lowes, etc. I use the gloss, I think you can get it in Matte and Satin finish too. When I print my labels on regular computer paper I spray them before cutting them out. They look kind of wet but don't worry about that. They will dry pretty fast...in the time I am bottling...then they are ready to cut out and glue stick on. It seems to bring out the colors more and I think it really is helpful for those who use and injet printer since the colors are not as vivid as the laser printer produces. I just take my pages out side (if not windy) or in the garage and spray hoizontally and vertically until I get an even coat on them and sometimes I spay a second coat. Hope this helps..............Ramona




Thanks Ramona. Thought I remembered something about some spray bought at Craft Stores, ie Michaels,HobbyLobby.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, ASAI. I think I did mention another one. It was a small canof clear spray that I found at Hobby Lobby for paper projects but I found that a regular can of poly is the same thing and cheaper so that is what I use instead.
Ramona


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 19, 2009)

Ramona,

Is that "beach house" label one of your paintings? 

Dave


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 20, 2009)

No, Dave
I wish it was. I have it in my mind that I want to paint but just haven't had any time, barely enough to make wine these days. Hope you are busy with yours.


Ramona


----------



## Big Ike (Jul 8, 2009)

All,
Just a note of thanks for the tips shared. I can't believe how much easier it is to remove a cold label vs. a hot one. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
Ike


----------



## Wade E (Jul 8, 2009)

Glad we could be of help.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 9, 2009)

Joan, nice label


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 9, 2009)

Mike, I got a $20 software from WalMart called "PrintMaster". Very easy to use also. I too download images from the internet, copy and paste them in and make my labels. I have a laser printer that does quite well for the labels.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 9, 2009)

Asai, you can get the Avery mailing labels from Staples. Use the "label" program with Print Shop. Once the label is made it will print your image on the labels, peel and stick on your wine bottles. Too easy peasy.


----------



## RickC (Jul 9, 2009)

Are any of the Avery templates sized most correctlyfor wine labels? I also purchased Print Master at Walmart and noticed there are shipping labels, name tag labels, etc... I don't have access to a local store to view the labels so will beordering online.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2009)

I use shipping labels 6 to a page


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2009)

You can download the templates at avery.com


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2009)

RickC said:


> Are any of the Avery templates sized most correctlyfor wine labels? I also purchased Print Master at Walmart and noticed there are shipping labels, name tag labels, etc... I don't have access to a local store to view the labels so will beordering online.








I get all of mine here Rick..They have free software, you can even design and pring from online and they have cross rfrences for Avery labels. Pricing is hard to beat too


http://www.onlinelabels.com/


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 9, 2009)

I use Avery shipping label # 8164. It is the right size for wine labels,


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 10, 2009)

Me too. template 6464 for Avery.


----------



## Joanie (Jul 10, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Joan, nice label



I am really confused! Did I post a label?


----------



## Scott (Jul 10, 2009)

Joan said:


> uavwmn said:
> 
> 
> > Joan, nice label
> ...




Joan I think she was talkin about Ramona's label, but since you both make such nice labels you get an atta girl too!


----------



## hannabarn (Jul 10, 2009)

Joan, You post many labels!!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 10, 2009)

That's true, Barney but I haven't posted one in a loooong time so I was wondering what label uavwmn was talking about! You need to understand, it doesn't take much to confuse me! =)


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry Joan, I was in that same "confused boat" you are in. hahaha


----------



## Joanie (Jul 11, 2009)

That's okay...just quit doing that to me!!!


----------

